# Mango Tango Routan color?



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's a Routan in Mango Tango color that Chrysler offers on its 2011 vans, But VW does not, unless you order it from the factory. Has anyone done that?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5029149-Neptune-Blue


Scroll down to the end to see a Routan in Mango Tango. Thanks to Jetwagen for making it up.

The Neptune blue was another color that was not offered by VW, at least according to its website, but there are quite a few out there.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Thanks to Jetwagen for making it up.


Actually, I think it was a publicity picture created back in '08 with the Orage color offered on the Caravan back then. I had nothing to do with creating the picture, I just found it and it looks to be a similar color to the new Mango Tango.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Mango Tango spied*

I just saw a Mango Tango colored 2011 Dodge Caravan, and JETwagen, you are right. It is a little darker than the picture above that you found. I really liked the color. VW should offer that color, it's sharp. On a similar note, Chrysler announced yesterday that it was temporarily stopping orders for 10 colors due to a problem getting a particular pigment from a Japanese supplier that is within the evacuation zone near the leaking nuclear reactor. If I remember correctly, only 3 of the 10 colors affect the Chrysler vans and the Routan and are black, tanzanite, and the red color.

P.S..... this is not an April Fools joke.


----------

